# What are your favorite flasking formulations?



## SapphireChild (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi folks

I'd like to take a little survey of those of you who flask. What media formulations do you use for mother flask then replate for paphs? Do you customize media for different groups?

thx


----------



## swamprad (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to Slippertalk, SapphireChild!


----------



## cwt (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome. I use Hills from G&S


----------



## John D. (Aug 12, 2008)

I use P658 from Phyto Technology laboratories add banana and potato for replate


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome from Greece!!!! I haven't tried anything in flasking yet!!! It scares me a bit!!! And too much waiting... But I guess if done properly it is worth it...


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to Slippertalk..!  Regarding your question, I haven't even tried de-flasking yet, what more flasking...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome SapphireChild. I don't do flasking but lots of folks here do.


----------



## SapphireChild (Aug 12, 2008)

John D. said:


> I use P658 from Phyto Technology laboratories add banana and potato for replate


John, what concentration of banana and/or potato do you use? Potato is a new additive to me. Does it offer anything besides lots of starch?

Also, thanks everybody!


----------



## John D. (Aug 13, 2008)

25 g banana = scant 3 tablespoons
75 g potato (cooked) = 6 tablespoons + 1 teaspoon
I put the two in a blender with part of the distilled water and blend well.
This is for enough to make 1 liter medium.


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been using the Famous Robert Ernst media (RE) for ages although I've slighty modified the composition. 
Its great for paphs and even other generas. Its also pretty easy to prepare


----------

